# LED morse flasher



## Mayday (May 26, 2009)

I don't know if anyone messes about with pic micro processors but I use then for quite a lot of things.
My Christmas project, some years ago, was to make a LED flash out a Christmas message "Merry Christmas and a happy new year de G4HOK". As everyone goes maximal with all different colours and massive displays, I decided to go minimal and just have one LED in my window.
When I first started this project, I advertised around the village that the first young person to decode the message would be awarded a £10.00 Christmas present, disappointingly, although sheets of Morse code were provided, the challenge was not taken up.
If anyone would like the details of how to construct and program this very simple project, I will happily provide details.
I think my email is available on Ships Nostalgia, otherwise, john at (figure three) peaks.org.uk will find me, no spaces.

Regards, and seasons greetings, John.


----------

